# Anybody ever have trouble with this comany.



## Chuck B (Oct 14, 2006)

I ordered some olive wood & for the last 2 weeks they said you should receive the order in another 7-10 day's.

http://www.bethlehemolivewood.net/


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 14, 2006)

Chuck, I have ordered from them in the past and they are slow. They do get all of the BOW from the Holy Land and with all that is going on over there sometimes getting product is to say the least troblesome but I have always recived what I ordered


----------



## mrplace (Oct 14, 2006)

If you used Paypal, start a claim. That gives them 10 days to show you received them, and if not Paypal refunds your cash.


----------



## Chuck B (Oct 14, 2006)

Nope I sent them a personal check. They have sent me a e mail telling me that it was received & will be shipping it soon. I waited 3 weeks thenmy first inquiry then 2 weeks later my second. If I don't get them by Mon I will send another one.


----------



## clewless (Oct 14, 2006)

Have patience.  They always come through...sometimes they are a little slow.  Just send a nice note asking about delivery.


----------



## Chuck B (Oct 14, 2006)

Clew,
My response was "Please give me an approximate time frame for receipt"

When they responded I said" Thank you for your rapid response"

That's what I realy need to get patience.

[][]


----------



## smoky10 (Oct 14, 2006)

You will get your order. I know they have a wharehouse in Texas, or a distribution center, and they may be waiting for a shipment to come from the Holyland.


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 14, 2006)

You will get the olivwood. They are honest people and always deliver. A little slow at times because of the situation over there. They never know what tomorrow will bring for them, or the next tomorrow, or the next. They have never failed to get me my orders. It is frustrating I know, but be as patient as you can. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by recon_
> <br />I ordered some olive wood & for the last 2 weeks they said you should receive the order in another 7-10 day's.
> 
> http://www.bethlehemolivewood.net/


----------



## epson (Oct 14, 2006)

The last time I received a shipment from them it sat waiting for customs for two weeks.  The customs are longer because they are sending material that came from living trees.  This is not their fault.  They are honest and you will get your delivery.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Oct 14, 2006)

It can take quite some time to get your stuff, but I had never had a problem not receiving what I ordered - often you will find a little more than what you ordered. Send Diane an e-mail, she will let you asap know when or if your package was shipped. Its a long way from Isreal to the US, and also there is always some kind of trouble in this area.
I also have bought wood from Ireland, and three packages that were shipped on the same day arrived quite differently: one after four or five days, the two others took the long route and it was over three weeks before they arrived.


----------



## penhead (Oct 14, 2006)

I, too, will put in a good word for Diane & Ghasan. Most of their wood is shipped in from Bethlehem, takes a considerable time to get through customs, and is the most beautiful wood you can imagine. Patience is a virtue.

In case you haven't seen these, here are a few ways to contact them other than email, and they usually answer their phone number in Texas.


Bethlehem Olive Wood Factory
Ghasan Darwesh Work Shop Manager
You can contact us with any questions of comments.
Our Holy Land Contact:Tel: 011 972-546-414 811 Fax: 011-972-22-750346
Our United States Contact:Tel:1-325-480-1070 Fax: 1-888-698-7809
Email :  info@bethlehemolivewood.net
Web site : http://www.bethlehemolivewood.net
You can chat with us at MSN Our user name is : olivewood@hotmail.com
You can chat with us at Yahoo Our user name is: loveolivewood@yahoo.com
You can chat with us at Gmail Our users name is: talkolivewood@gmail.com
You can talk to us online Live http://www.bethlehemolivewood.net/411.htm
Skye user name : talkolivewood


----------



## Woodlvr (Oct 14, 2006)

I agree with JohnP and put in a good word for Diane and yes sometimes it is slow but I think well worth it.  My last order took almost five weeks with the trouble going on over there. They have never failed me and I am sure that they will not fail you.


----------



## NavyDiver (Oct 14, 2006)

I just got my first shipment from them, and it took almost 4 weeks from the time I placed the order.  The wood was worth the wait - it is gorgeous.


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Oct 14, 2006)

I have had nothing but good relations w/ them.  If I remember correctly, Ghasan was seriously injured several months ago but have not had any follow-up info.  If you are desperate for some BOW, PM me & I will send you a few blanks to tide you over.


----------



## kenwc (Oct 14, 2006)

I've always had really good service from them and the wood has always been worth the wait.  Just today I emailed them about some pen boxes and the lady there responded with my answer about 15 minutes later.


----------



## woodbutcher (Oct 14, 2006)

Just be patient. It is a good company with good people. Also if you sent a check it could be part of the reason for the delay. Most businesses hold the order until the check clears. Just a thought 
Jim


----------



## Chuck B (Oct 14, 2006)

Pastor Bill,
Thanks for the offer but i can wait for my order.

I didn't know it is really based in Israel I thought the name was just picked. I am sorry for my ignorance. I do understand with all the trouble their having over there.
fom now on I will order all of my BOW way ahead of expected need.

I didn't know I picked a quality company to get my blanks from due to their excellent reputation here.

As always Thank you for your replies.

Chuck


----------



## hombre4 (Oct 14, 2006)

I ordered from them twice. Took 3 months to get my order and it was wrong on both occasions.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 14, 2006)

Add me to the majority supporting BethlehemOliveWood.net.  I have gotten nothing but outstanding wood from them.  Yes, sometimes it takes awhile, but it is always worth it.  I won a gift certificate from them in a contest last year, and although I had to wait to get the wood, it came with bonus blanks.  Remember, folks, sometimes there are bullets and bombs causing a problem or two over there!


----------



## martyb (Oct 14, 2006)

I think it really depends on what you ordered.  They do keep a stock in Texas, but even then, my order took almost 3 weeks to arrive.  When it did arrive, I had almost forgot I had ordered the blanks.


----------



## Woodbutcher68 (Oct 15, 2006)

I had a small problem with my last order, but recieved an explanation after I e-mailed them. They're good people to deal with.


----------



## Chuck B (Oct 15, 2006)

I ordered only 8 BOW pen blanks. I need to make 4 pens with speciality clips 2 Medical clips & 2 Catholic cross clips.
So I ordered twice what I needed in case of blow outs r other problems.
That's all I ordered.


----------



## redbulldog (Oct 15, 2006)

Jim is a member here, I have ordered from both places and received better blanks from Jim, plus fast service.   	

http://www.woodpens.com


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 16, 2006)

I'll add my vote of approval.  Sometimes the service is a little slow; but the wood has always been worth the wait!!


----------



## airrat (Oct 16, 2006)

Ill jump on the band wagon here, their product is great and it does take time.   My order took 5 weeks, at first I was worried and sent an email.  That was when I found out it was coming from out of country not Texas.

I hope Ghasan is getting better from his injury, I was thinking there was a drop/decline on ebay for the olive wood, but was not sure.


----------



## Chuck B (Oct 17, 2006)

Guy's,
Thank you for all your replies. The wood came today & wow that is some beautiful wood. smells nice too.[]

Chuck


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 17, 2006)

Chuck - Separate the chips and sawdust from the other woodchips and dust, then put the olive wood trimmings in a paperbag.  Let your significant other run her hands through it a few times.  It is one of the finest skin creams available...and it smells wonderful.


----------

